# Deer Opener



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How did everyone do on opener? I helped a friend on Saturday get his first deer. A pretty nice 4x4, it was a perfect hunt, perfect shot, long drag to get to a vehicle. Gut job was a little ugly. We cut up the deer yesterday. It was very fun to be able to take part in his hunt.

I hear a lot of shots Friday afternoon and Saturday it sounded like a war zone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Didn't see any over here in Minnesota. Will wait until it warms up Wednesday to go out again. To cold for these old bones.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I want some pics


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First deer for my friend. Very exciting to have been apart of it.

I will now be packing a rope to help drag deer in my backpack and latex gloves.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nice buck... about 125"???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would say around 120-125.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Well it's about 100" bigger than my first buck that i shot with a Colt Python .357 in 1975 in a bean field... For a first deer, that is awesome... he will never forget how you made him feel.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess I put some pressure on him right before the shot, saying " if you wound him, he will run into the corn field and it will take a week to find it. So make sure you are 100% comfortable with your shot". He said that got him real nervous.


----------

